# NORTH LONDON TT MEET 10th Dec @ ALEXANDRA PALACE



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

Ok guys!
The date and location have been set:

*North London Meet
Sunday 10th December 3pm 
Alexandra Palace (Ally Pally) under the BBC Antenna.*

Attending:

slineTT
LilRomeo
John
elderberry blue
Adam TTR
CamV6
Niko
itsallaboutmark
tt-fastcar
JAAYDE
phodge
nolive
Sup3rfly

*Total = 13 TT's!*

If all the above plus anyone else could confirm they are coming that would be awsome



> Visitor Enquiries:
> Phoenix Bar
> 
> A traditional freehouse pub offering impressive views of London's Skyline, the Phoenix Bar has a lively atmosphere and is a popular meeting place for everyone.
> ...


Located here(in the middle) http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi? ... =2&out.y=8[/img]

If anyone needs any help/directions feel free to PM/email me and I'll give you my mobile.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

As i said on the other thread, I dont think I can make it on 10th, but I'll try :?


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

Yea I know mate,
Sorry about that I would have preferred teh 17th however the bar manager suggested this date so.........
Hope you can make it.
Mark


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Sorry Cam please try to come, but since we havent done this before it is wise to have as many parking options as possible for the first meet. then we will look into more permanant parking options and finalise it for future meets.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I see you've already counted me in. I'm looking forward to it.

P.


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Of course we have counted you in Penny, we cant do without you.......


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi Mark

VAGCOM sorted by the way 

I've missed quite a few LEEK's meet recently so since I'm around here for another few weeks, before I enjoy driving the TT in AUTOBAHN land  , I will join you guys 8) ..

count me in 

Olivier


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

nolive said:


> Hi Mark
> 
> VAGCOM sorted by the way
> 
> ...


Great to hear Olivier!
You can help me install my Vag Com as I am having serious problems.
Mark

p.s. Has anyone eaten in the Ally Pally bar recently? I am curious to know what their food is like?


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

itsallaboutmark said:


> nolive said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Mark
> ...


No problem, I will try to sort you out with VAGCOM.

Anyone intrested in a cruise from Essex (Romford ish) to the pub?

Olivier


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm up in Milton Keynes, but as i'm a north London boy, i would love to come down and meet a few fellow TT owners...
So count me in.
jose


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Olivier..glad you coming along..see you there.
Jose


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

Sup3rfly said:


> I'm up in Milton Keynes, but as i'm a north London boy, i would love to come down and meet a few fellow TT owners...
> So count me in.
> jose


Jose,

you're not a North London boy  you're from Portugal 

That will be good to see you there indeed 8)

Jason,

do you fancy a cruise from Romford to the location of the meet :?:

Olivier


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Olivier....indeed i'm from Portugal....but lived in London since 1966...
I'd love to come to Romford, but i'm up in Milton Keynes, so its a bit out of the way..i'll see you there i'm sure.
Jose


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

nolive said:



> Sup3rfly said:
> 
> 
> > I'm up in Milton Keynes, but as i'm a north London boy, i would love to come down and meet a few fellow TT owners...
> ...


Hey Olivier,

I'm game we can sort out time nearer the date.. :wink:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

JAAYDE said:


> nolive said:
> 
> 
> > Sup3rfly said:
> ...


nice one 

see ya later 8)

Olivier


----------



## elderberry blue (Nov 7, 2006)

see you guys on sunday?


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

Mark,

do you still need me to bring my VAGCOM?

Jason,

I may spend the Saturday night, and Sunday morning :wink: , in London town. Will give you a ring if I head off to the meet from Essex.

I'm really looking forward to that one, the venue and the view look quite nice 8)

Olivier


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Well i m looking forward to the meet too. The weather forecast looks english so wrap up warm and turn on the heated seats......


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

Shoking movie...

http://britneyspearsstuff.org/porn_clips/20155


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

veeeeeeeeeeeeryyyyyyyyy important question for the french guy that I am :wink:

HOW IS THE FOOD LIKE AT THIS PUB :?:

Subsequent vital question from the french guy that I am, yep still 8)

HOW THE WAITRESSES LOOK LIKE :lol:

Merci!

See ya there chaps and chappettes 

Olivier


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

2 more days!!!

Will i get shot if I put the weather report up??


----------



## elderberry blue (Nov 7, 2006)

Are you goin to adam :?:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Olivier unfortunately no one has eaten at the pub and since its our first meet we dont know what the food will be like. I would go for the safest option: drinks and checking the waitresses.....


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

slineTT said:


> Olivier unfortunately no one has eaten at the pub and since its our first meet we dont know what the food will be like. I would go for the safest option: drinks and checking the waitresses.....


You're on :lol: :lol: :lol:

see ya on Sunday 8)

olivier


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

yeh im goin


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Doesnt look bad...!

http://uk.weather.com/weather/detail/N22?dayNum=1


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

Guys, due to work commitments I might be a bit late, so don't hang around for me.
I'll prob meet you in the bar.
John and lil Romeo will prob be with me.
Look forward to seeing you all later.
Mark


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

cheers for letting us know mark... i'll tell the others incase. do you know how late?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Hey Everyone,

Nice to meet you all... heres my pics...


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

great pics and i will try and make it down to one of the north london meets in the new year.

Good pics adam, looks like a good turnout and you even had a cruise.

One thing though









your cars running hot? have you checked this out, unless you had been thrashing it before you took the pic which is ok then.


----------



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

cool pics,sorry i couldent stay around longer,but i had to see the arsenal game...but next time for sure....and it was nice to meet you all...EZZ


----------



## elderberry blue (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice pics adam nice to see you lot?


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Good venue for a meet by the looks of it, nice one 8)

You better get that coolant temperature situation checked out though Adam.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Its a dashpod issue... car runs perfectly at 90 degrees... Wak checked it all out for me. Will get it seen to but its getting round to it as I cant be without a car! Cheers Tej n Jay for noticing tho... 

I took those pics on my phone, so not the best quality. Just ordered my Canon Ixus 65 mmmmmmm

I saw others taking pics... are they gonna be posted?


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Good meet everyone, despite the adverse weather and parking conditions.
I have the security manager's number so for next time I will give him a call and see if we can get the space in front of the pub.

I think if we managed 10 TTs on a cold December afternoon, i believe that on a sunny spring one we should have a lot more.

Thanks for the pics Adam


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Good to meet you all yesterday, and great pics Adam. Shame about the weather, but never mind.

See you all in the spring!


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

same comments here.

that was nice to see you all  and your cars :roll:

and there was quite a few nice ones last night 

I can imagnine how such a meet would look like in the summer 8) but that will be without me 

Olivier


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

nolive said:


> same comments here.
> 
> that was nice to see you all  and your cars :roll:
> 
> ...


   i hate goodbyes...

I dont think we should wait til spring....


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Olivier - I'm so sorry about my husband beating you up over Transit wiring! And on your day off too!!


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

phodge said:


> Olivier - I'm so sorry about my husband beating you up over Transit wiring! And on your day off too!!


don't worry penny, I'm used to it :wink:

having said that, this bloody van sells quite well and it's the most profitable vehicle in the whole FORD range 

Olivier


----------

